# Kunda Emico Outlet



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a outlet from Kunda.
I need to find a box for it.
http://lbpinc.com/emico-kondu-a.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/emico-kondu-b.jpg

Frank


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

fdew said:


> Here is a outlet from Kunda.
> I need to find a box for it.
> http://lbpinc.com/emico-kondu-a.jpg
> http://lbpinc.com/emico-kondu-b.jpg
> ...



Good Luck. What are you using these for. Can't imagine they are legal.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh dear, I don't use this stuff. Some of it is a bit frightening (exposed Hot screws ETC)
I collect them, and display them. Some of the safer ones are connected to a old Kohler light plant 1947, auto on demand start, stop and run with GFCI protection and constant supervision at old engine shows.

Frank


----------

